# AHRE Sale



## not_ally

Does anyone know when this is going to start?  I know it's coming up, and don't want to miss it.  I added my name to the mailing list, but haven't received anything, and I know others have.


----------



## osso

Next Friday the 24th!


----------



## not_ally

Yay, thank you v., v. much Osso.  I have the cart loaded up w/1 ozers, would have been really sad to miss it!


----------



## KristaMarie

Dumb question alert: what is AHRE?


----------



## not_ally

Not dumb at all, Aroma Haven/Rustic Escentuals.


----------



## lpstephy85

Good idea, I should load mine up as well!!


----------



## KristaMarie

Oooh, a new place to blow money. Thanks!


----------



## gigisiguenza

Oh Lord I'm heading over to load a cart too lol


----------



## zolveria

I am already Pre shopping  Shaking my head 


gigisiguenza said:


> Oh Lord I'm heading over to load a cart too lol


----------



## not_ally

I know, Z, the last thing I need is more FOs.  But this is such a great sale (almost 2/3 off on those samples!) and such a good way to test the ones you have been wondering about ...


----------



## galaxyMLP

I'm gonna HAVE to participate.


----------



## TeresaT

Is it just the 1 oz bottles that are going to be on sale?  I just created an account and put 35 2 oz bottles in my cart. I'm wondering if I need to change the cart.


----------



## galaxyMLP

Just 1 oz I believe. At least, that's what people here have said...


----------



## commoncenz

Is there a limit on how many of 1 type of fragrance you can order?


----------



## TeresaT

Thanks, Galaxy.  I'll have to change that tomorrow.  Maybe add a few extras to the cart.


----------



## not_ally

TeresaT said:


> Is it just the 1 oz bottles that are going to be on sale?  I just created an account and put 35 2 oz bottles in my cart. I'm wondering if I need to change the cart.



Not sure, Teresa, I was hoping that it would be more than just the 1 ozers but have not received the AHRE emails.  The 1 ozers are so cheap that it makes sense to buy two of them if the shipping works out, I don't think there is a limit on buying more than 1 of each (cenz, this is to you, as well.)


----------



## Stacyspy

From what the email says, you have to look for the 20 sample pack, and enter each number in the spaces provided. You can't order any doubles of scents, but there isn't a limit on the number of packs you can buy, and it's only the 1 0z. bottles.  Here's part of the email I got:

Simply create as many Pick Your Own Fragrance Oil Sampler Packs as you wish: 
20 1-oz. bottles for $20. 
Order one of everything if you'd like!! 

* Limit of one 1-oz. of the same scent per order. * 
* Flavor oils cannot be included in this sampler pack. *
* No limit on the number of Sampler Packs you can order. *

Go to the fragrance oil section of our website and choose 20 different scents for each Sampler Pack you'd like to order. Write them down on a piece of paper, enter them in the boxes on the order page, and then click the "add to cart" button. You will receive twenty 1-oz. samples of the fragrances oils you choose to create each sampler pack. If you leave any blanks, list fragrance oils we do not carry, list the same scent twice, or list any FO's that are out of stock, we will choose random samples for you.


----------



## commoncenz

Thanks Stacy. I'm trying to talk myself out of buying a bunch of scents AND a new cutter .... but, I don't think I'm doing a good job. :-?


----------



## Stacyspy

commoncenz said:


> Thanks Stacy. I'm trying to talk myself out of buying a bunch of scents AND a new cutter .... but, I don't think I'm doing a good job. :-?



Oh, you can bet I've got a list of scents ready...lol... I've been thinking about a cutter, but for now, my mitre box does a good job...must resist temptation...


----------



## not_ally

Cenz, as a unregenerate FoHo, this is really one of those times when it is worth it to splash out on testing samples b/c of the price, people wait for this sale every year.  You can get all of your AHRE testing needs out of the way relatively inexpensively, they make good quality oils, and they are one of the suppliers that everyone uses, so lots of reviews of their FO's.  I don't want to encourage any incipient FoHo'ness in you, though


----------



## commoncenz

not_ally said:


> Cenz, as a unregenerate FoHo, this is really one of those times when it is worth it to splash out on testing samples b/c of the price, people wait for this sale every year.  You can get all of your AHRE testing needs out of the way relatively inexpensively, they make good quality oils, and they are one of the suppliers that everyone uses, so lots of reviews of their FO's.  I don't want to encourage any incipient FoHo'ness in you, though



Oh, it's probably a little to late to "discourage" any FoHo'ness in me. I admit to waiting for the email from WSP announcing that they have opened the doors to their retail store (named “Handmade Studio”) in Independence, Ohio just so I can drive 2 hours to personally smell the scents that they offer. :shock: I'll definitely order some of the scents I'm interested in and then decide which ones I want to order more of. Probably better that way so that I don't order 3-4 oz of each scent and then not like some of them.


----------



## IrishLass

Oh goodness! I still haven't made my way through the gobs of samples I bought from their sale last year! Somebody _please_ hold me back!!!


IrishLass


----------



## not_ally

commoncenz said:


> Oh, it's probably a little to late to "discourage" any FoHo'ness in me. I admit to waiting for the email from WSP announcing that they have opened the doors to their retail store (named “Handmade Studio”) in Independence, Ohio just so I can drive 2 hours to personally smell the scents that they offer. :shock:



I would *totally* do that drive to check out the WSP FO's.  It is a sign of our sickness that I think you are lucky to have the opportunity to do that


----------



## TeresaT

commoncenz said:


> Oh, it's probably a little to late to "discourage" any FoHo'ness in me. I admit to waiting for the email from WSP announcing that they have opened the doors to their retail store (named “Handmade Studio”) in Independence, Ohio just so I can drive 2 hours to personally smell the scents that they offer. :shock: I'll definitely order some of the scents I'm interested in and then decide which ones I want to order more of. Probably better that way so that I don't order 3-4 oz of each scent and then not like some of them.



Did someone say "road trip"?  I'll ride shotgun!


----------



## commoncenz

OH MAN!!! AHRE has an "ISSEY Miyake" scent! My all-time favorite cologne. Has anyone tried it? I mean I'm definitely going to order the 4 oz bottle; even though it's not going to be on sale. But, I'd like to know if it's close to the real thing. 

(See Not_Ally, I have a serious sickness here ... lol)


----------



## not_ally

Cenz, I really like Issey Mikaye, too (the men's version, I don't like girly smells), I wore it for a while before I went off of perfumes.  Do post if it is a good dupe, I'd like to know for lotions ...


----------



## Momsta5

Sounds like incredible prices, going to head over to that site and do some shopping.  Thank you guys!


----------



## jenneelk

Yeah I'm going to order 20 of the same scent so I get 19 randoms.. that sounds like a fun $20 to spend.   Just hope the don't fill me with yuk. lol


----------



## cerelife

I've been ogling those FO's for the past week - ever since I got the initial email about the sale...I've managed to narrow it down to 60!!


----------



## IrishLass

Arrgh! I can't believe I'm doing this (shame on me!), but I just picked out 40. 


IrishLass


----------



## gigisiguenza

Lol I've got a cart full because I didn't understand how it worked. Now I've got to go back and find the pick your own sampler pack page.


----------



## gigisiguenza

Where is the pick your own sampler form? Does anyone know?


----------



## gigisiguenza

Nvm found it... I'm a dork lol


----------



## shunt2011

Another FoHo here too....I like these kinds of sales as I can try some that I've been wanting to see if I like them and not spend a fortune.


----------



## commoncenz

I really have to try to limit myself to around 20 samples ... Vacation coming up and I just ordered my soap cutter to make sure I didn't overspend on other things (scents, colors and luxury oils) and blow my soaping budget before I ordered the cutter.


----------



## galaxyMLP

I've got a list that I had going from them... Now I just have to find it!


----------



## kumudini

I was awake till 1 in the morning, looking at the fragrance descriptions, reviews and our fragrance review chart. Narrowed down to 50, but I really don't want to be sucked into the FO hole. I just need a couple each of autumn scents, snowy scents and holiday along with few each florals, fruity and the choc/coffee. I guess that would make about 20. I need your recommendations for soap scents if you don't mind. I don't like very strong or artificial or overly sweet scents. I thought I wouldn't like FOs but the ol'spice from OT changed my opinion, I have IL to thank/blame for that .


----------



## not_ally

K, of the scent families you have mentioned I only really buy the autumn/woodsy ones, I have AHRE's Fallen Leaves but haven't soaped it yet.  OOB it is v. nice.  Also well recommended on the SSRB w/r/t sticking, A/R, etc  (I would join SSRB if you are going to start buying/testing FO/s) ...


----------



## galaxyMLP

not_ally said:


> K, of the scent families you have mentioned I only really buy the autumn/woodsy ones, I have AHRE's Fallen Leaves but haven't soaped it yet.  OOB it is v. nice.  Also well recommended on the SSRB w/r/t sticking, A/R, etc  (I would join SSRB if you are going to start buying/testing FO/s) ...





Oh, I'm def going to check out the SSRB when I get home! I have a list of a few. I finally made an account on there. I've been stalking around. I'm going to put in some reviews in too! I've got to get Lili to add in Mikes fragrances. I've got about 10 of those to review.

Thanks for the heads up on autumn woods!


----------



## not_ally

Do add the reviews, K (here and there), it is so helpful.  There was one autumn leaf type FO that I tested and hated (it just smelled burned to me, although my mom liked it, the whole YMMV thing really does kick in w/scents), I will have to see if I can find notes on it.


----------



## commoncenz

alrighty then, I've got my list together. Found the 20 sampler pack, added my scents ... and can't add the pack to my cart because it's "temporarily out of stock". Did I not find the right pack? If someone could pm me a link to the right one, I'd appreciate it.

Edit: My (and possibly your) every question about this sale answered at this link: http://myemail.constantcontact.com/Get-ready-for-our-Annual-Scent-Event---July-24-through-July-30-.html?soid=1101683954853&aid=XdGvN9kbKUA


----------



## kumudini

not_ally said:


> K, of the scent families you have mentioned I only really buy the autumn/woodsy ones, I have AHRE's Fallen Leaves but haven't soaped it yet. OOB it is v. nice. Also well recommended on the SSRB w/r/t sticking, A/R, etc (I would join SSRB if you are going to start buying/testing FO/s) ...


 I wish I could Join SSRB. sadly I don't have the kind of email account that the admin to the site is asking for.


----------



## not_ally

Are you sure?  I don't have any paid ones, but my cable account includes a free email account, that works.  I have never checked it or used it for anything else, just to sign up for SSRB.  I know people find it a pain, but I think Lilli uses it to screen for spam b/c she is one woman show and doesn't have time to check for spam every day.


----------



## not_ally

Oh man, cenz, I hope that doesn't bode poorly for the sale, that would make me mad since it hasn't even started yet.


----------



## traderbren

Perhaps they have it as "temporarily out of stock" until the sale goes live?


----------



## not_ally

I really hope so, it doesn't make sense to have it not be available when so many people wait/plan for the sale ..


----------



## commoncenz

traderbren said:


> Perhaps they have it as "temporarily out of stock" until the sale goes live?



That's pretty much what they said on their FB page. They didn't want to be inundated all at once with pre-filled out sampler pack orders and they wanted everyone to start out with the same chance to get the fragrances they wanted. So, we will be able to fill out the sample packs starting at 3 PM EST tomorrow.


----------



## not_ally

I hope we don't end up crashing their site   I think there is going to be an inundation effect no matter what ...


----------



## gigisiguenza

I want so bad to be able to take advantage of this sale but not sure it's in the budget


----------



## not_ally

You know Gigi, it is fun to check out a bunch of FOs, but mostly you end up with a few favorites that you use over and over again, and often they are the ones that people mention here.  Once you know the kinds of fragrance families you like, people will be able to tell you the best in class on those.  I wish I had been more discriminating about buying FOs when I started, I spent way too much money on them, and I bet you will get similar results just from asking here.


----------



## gigisiguenza

not_ally said:


> You know Gigi, it is fun to check out a bunch of FOs, but mostly you end up with a few favorites that you use over and over again, and often they are the ones that people mention here.  Once you know the kinds of fragrance families you like, people will be able to tell you the best in class on those.  I wish I had been more discriminating about buying FOs when I started, I spent way too much money on them, and I bet you will get similar results just from asking here.



Ally - I agree, and it's why I'm not going to take the budget hit in order to take advantage of the sale. I'm not ready to mess with all those scents yet any way, and I do have some here already. I know my favorite scent family is fruits, followed closely by spices, with floral coming in tight in third place. I've never been a fan of perfumy scents, and I'd like very much to make the scents have either a direct or close to direct correlation to the additives (natural colorants, etc). But all that is down the road a ways yet, so it's moot, and why I decided not to spend money I can't afford to busy the FOs... I hate missing out on the sampler pack sale cuz it's soooooo cheap, but oh well.


----------



## CTAnton

I'm with not_ally...I've got a lot of fragrance oils that may or may not be to anyone's liking in the long run.I'll be relying on the people involved in this forum for their feedback in the coming months on the review board(s).
With that said, I'm hoping by then I'll be able to access the other review board, perhaps the whole thing of what your e mail address is can be solved for aol relics like myself.The same goes for me concerning the soap dish forum. I've tried registering for that site repeatedly to no avail. 
But I will say the amount of information I've gleaned from this forum is over the top!Thank you all for your sharing!


----------



## zolveria

not understanding this mystery sale.
You cannot pick the fragrance. 
The sale does not appear on the website


----------



## commoncenz

zolveria said:


> not understanding this mystery sale.
> You cannot pick the fragrance.
> The sale does not appear on the website



Check the link in my post above, it gives all the particulars.


----------



## not_ally

Gigi, afraid I can't give you too much advice on those scent groups since I tend to focus on others.  But for the future I have heard that folks that like florals think Peak makes good ones, and w/r/t fruits I can attest to the fact that their Black Raspberry Vanilla (BRV in soapy parlance, it is a staple for most sellers) is really, really good, a best in class type.  If I am remembering correctly they have a good sampler option, as well, so it is easier/cheaper to check them out that suppliers that don't.


----------



## jenneelk

Had two sets of 20 done and then hit the shipping page..  yeah I think I have enough already. lol Oh well. Have fun the rest of you!


----------



## TeresaT

Do they do this every year?  I've got one set of 20 in there and the shipping is nearly as much.  It's not cost-effective for me to do this right now.  However, if they do this every year, I'll know that I need to make sure I've got cash to spend the next time around.


----------



## not_ally

Ugh done, that was kind of a PITA w/the sampler thingie.  Ended up only getting one sampler set but replaced a couple w/ big bottles of others that I was pretty sure I wanted based on reviews, so had some spares on the sampler choices.  Who could resist Essence of Jesus?


----------



## not_ally

They do it every August, Theresa, although they skipped last year or the year before, I think.


----------



## commoncenz

TeresaT said:


> Do they do this every year?  I've got one set of 20 in there and the shipping is nearly as much.  It's not cost-effective for me to do this right now.  However, if they do this every year, I'll know that I need to make sure I've got cash to spend the next time around.



I had one set up myself. However, for the cost when shipping was included, I'm better off trying a smaller amount of 3 oz or 4 oz bottles from the midwest or east coast suppliers. Plus, ordering the new cutter put a serious dent in my "soaping budget"; as I thought it would. The only thing that bothers me about not participating in this sale this year is that I've now got an obsession with finding someone who has an Issey Miyake scent. lol

Edit: The "Fragrance Oil Finder" is my friend. Mike's has an Issey type and reasonable flat rate shipping. I've been wanting to try some of Mike's fragrances anyway. Off to the review spreadsheet I go.


----------



## rainycityjen

I had to go to their Facebook page to understand the sales because I thought originally I could add individual 1 ounce bottles, instead of the single fragrance sampler pack. Even with the cost of shipping almost doubling the price, I couldn't resist. The samples I received from them before were so lovely and strong. I'm hoping this next batch become some of my new favorites.


----------



## galaxyMLP

$67 later and I placed my order. I figured, they have a lot of scents I'm interested in at modest prices


----------



## abc

Hmmm $19.49 to ship 20 ounces of products. I'm going to have to think about this one. I'm sure it's a real PiTA to do this sale and I'm betting that plays into handling costs.


----------



## galaxyMLP

I ordered 2, 20 oz sample packs, 5 lbs of wax and 3 oz of TD and my shipping was only $14.55. I guess they are in SC which is pretty close to me.


----------



## commoncenz

galaxyMLP said:


> I ordered 2, 20 oz sample packs, 5 lbs of wax and 3 oz of TD and my shipping was only $14.55. I guess they are in SC which is pretty close to me.



That's way better than mine was going to be. Almost $20 for 1, 20 oz sample pack and 4 oz of Issey Miyake.


----------



## galaxyMLP

I guess where you live really makes a difference. For example, I hate ordering from BB for the same reason. Its $8 minimum, even if I only order like 1 or 2, 2 oz FOs... Shipping usually comes out to $20 for me there though.


----------



## not_ally

I think the order size and distance does make a big diff w/r/t shipping (duh statement, sorry), I love the flat rate places b/c  of that.  I ordered one sampler, 2 16 oz bottles, and other bits and bobs (clearance plastic mold, 4 of the little whisks) and it was $17ish postage to LA, I think.


----------



## shunt2011

I started to order 1 20 pack and it came to almost 15.00 shipping. Changed my mind right quick.


----------



## snappyllama

I did not order anything!  I did put together a cart and then restrained myself by looking at all the samples I already have. The self help program is working.

"Hi, my name is snappyllama, and I'm a FoHo"


----------



## osso

I ordered 2 sample packs and a few flavor oils, shipping was $13. I didn't think it was too bad.


----------



## lenarenee

abc said:


> Hmmm $19.49 to ship 20 ounces of products. I'm going to have to think about this one. I'm sure it's a real PiTA to do this sale and I'm betting that plays into handling costs.



Really? Then shipping to CA won't be much different. I may pass on this one, dealing with 20 one pound loaves didn't appeal to me but it was a tempting at that price. 

Think I'll stick to ordering what sounds good to me, and if I don't like it, there's always someone around who will.


----------



## galaxyMLP

not_ally said:


> I think the order size and distance does make a big diff w/r/t shipping (duh statement, sorry), I love the flat rate places b/c  of that.  I ordered one sampler, 2 16 oz bottles, and other bits and bobs (clearance plastic mold, 4 of the little whisks) and it was $17ish postage to LA, I think.





lenarenee said:


> Really? Then shipping to CA won't be much different. I may pass on this one, dealing with 20 one pound loaves didn't appeal to me but it was a tempting at that price.
> 
> Think I'll stick to ordering what sounds good to me, and if I don't like it, there's always someone around who will.



Lenarenee, B is in Los Angeles and her shipping was only $17 (see the quote). Maybe yours will be similar?


----------



## not_ally

$17.40 to be exact!  I am too susceptible to "making the shipping worth it" rationale


----------



## galaxyMLP

Umm I added an extra $10 just so I could get an extra sample... I'm sure that's a problem! I just chock it up to "its my birthday next week"


----------



## zolveria

*shipping*

80 scent with 17.45 shipping  but im close to SC so I guess that why ?




TeresaT said:


> Do they do this every year?  I've got one set of 20 in there and the shipping is nearly as much.  It's not cost-effective for me to do this right now.  However, if they do this every year, I'll know that I need to make sure I've got cash to spend the next time around.


----------



## lenarenee

galaxyMLP said:


> Lenarenee, B is in Los Angeles and her shipping was only $17 (see the quote). Maybe yours will be similar?



Thanks galaxy, maybe I'll check it out.....I'm between LA and San Diego.  I would like some fall and Christmas fo's. The ones I chose last year stunk!


----------



## TeresaT

I cancelled my order.  I was only going to get 1 sampler set because 20 one pound batches seemed a bit much.  But the shipping was nearly $16.  I'm in Tennessee, which is about a  a rock's throw from the company.  I don't understand why the shipping from SC to TN would be so much.  But, it's OK, because now I know they have this yearly sale and I'll be on the lookout for it.  Next year I will have enough money to buy 2 sample packs of every FO they have! And some extra stuff, too.


----------



## not_ally

Just got a shipping notification that the package is on the way, yay!  And good for AHRE, usually w/sales with established suppliers that have huge no's of orders to ship out it takes much longer (not to beat a dead horse, but OT was a great example of how that should *not* be done.)  B/t/w, according to the shipping notes, my package was 6 lbs.  The $17.40 in shipping is not bad for that, I think.


----------



## galaxyMLP

Oh boy! Mine shipped too!


----------



## cerelife

zolveria said:


> 80 scent with 17.45 shipping  but im close to SC so I guess that why ?



That's odd. I ordered 60 scents, 3 lip flavor oils and the sweetener. My shipping was $18.63 - and I'm just one state away!
Maybe because I live in a rural area?? But I have no complaints as it was still a great deal 
AND I got notice that the package is due to arrive tomorrow!!! WOW - I sure wasn't expecting it that fast!


----------

